# Long Time Japan Expat



## Ronin76 (3 mo ago)

Hello all,

I'm a US citizen who has been living in Japan for about 30 years - first came here in the 70's and took a while to prepare for a career here. 

I'm looking to start a US based business offering a service primarily aimed at expats. Hoping to get some input here but I need to earn some privileges to post in the marketplace forum here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ronin76 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a US citizen who has been living in Japan for about 30 years - first came here in the 70's and took a while to prepare for a career here.
> 
> I'm looking to start a US based business offering a service primarily aimed at expats. Hoping to get some input here but I need to earn some privileges to post in the marketplace forum here.


If you wish to advertise or do Market Research you need to pay to upgrade to become a Vendor & use the Vendor area.



https://www.expatforum.com/business/



No advertising nor market research is allowed in the discussion forums.


----------

